# RC18mt servo issues



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought a Rc18mt used. It came with a stripped servo. I bought new gears ran it out side one time and found the steering to be nowhere close to my rc18b. Found the servo was stripped again. Bought a brand new servo ran it 2mins or less bumped the coffee table and yet again stripped a new servo. I pulled it apart again(not happy at this point) found the servo saver is glued together. If I repair the servo and replaced the servo saver should that fix my problem?


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

the servo saver was glued together, because the truck will not drive straight otherwise, the stock servo saver has so much flex that they wander real bad, there are a couple of fixes for this. The best so far that i know of is take the stock servo saver c clip part grind a groove all the way around it and cut a stock coil spring off and run around it down in the groove, the other option was the glue the servo saver deal like yours had, obviously that one doesn't work. try that it worked on mine......


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

a new set of servo gears and a new servo saver will work, the current issue of r/c car action shows team a has a little trick that works to help out slop with there race 18t, you use 2 of the red 1/10 scale shock o rings, and put em over the servo saver "c" clip. havent tryed myself yet, but will soon !!


----------



## rustyjenn (Jan 26, 2006)

*Servo Problems*

Ok, here is my advice. Just for the record, I have an RC18T for me & an RC18B for my wife.

I too had problems with the AE stock servo in my truck. I replaced it with an airtronics servo, Part #94091z. The servo is more powerful & about twice as quick. I had both vehicles side by side & the airtronics servo is just smoother. The airtronics is a direct fit, using the stock servo mount & servo saver items. The only thing you have to do is ream out the hole in the steering linkage bushing, where the screw goes through & attached to the servo gear.

JR also makes a digital servo, that is pretty much the same size, but I have NOT tried this one yet.(Mainly because the 94091z is working fine)

You can order the Airtronics 94091z from many places. I personally use my LHS, which is the The RC Shack They don't have the servo listed on the site. But I just had them order the servos for me the other day. I know their price was lower than Tower's.

Just shoot them an email The RC Shack Email they can take care of you. Just tell them you need an Airtronics 94091z & tell them Rusty sent you from Hobby Talk.


----------

